# Starting a journal



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks to the suggestion from PB, I'm officially going to start journaling today. I'll have 2. One for writing down the things I do with the kids (thanks PB for suggesting this one), and one to write down my feelings. My emotions have been all over the place. One day I'm happy as can be and the next day im overwhelmed and crying. I'm hoping this will help me sort through my feelings.


----------

